# Can i bill for a 99211 + 36415



## Pillow1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can i bill for a 99211 + 36415 for A VENIPUNTURE OR JUST THE 36415 ?
THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK/DENISE


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 11, 2011)

You cannot bill a 99211 for a venipuncture since this is a visit scheduled for the purpose of a blood draw then that is what you code. You cannot use the 99211 instead of the 36415.  So you may code the 36415 only.


----------



## Pillow1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you .. I wanted to make sure this coding theory has not changed.  I appreciate your response.


----------

